# Recherche chargeur FireWire A1070



## flotow (16 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je suis à la recherche d'un second chargeur FireWire ref. A1070 pour un iPod 3G.
J'ai le chargeur d'origine, mais il est branché au dock qui me sert aussi à charger la musique (cable Y).

Si vous avez un qui traine et que vous souhaitez vous en séparer, on peut en discuter 
Idem si vous avec un cable en Y (montré ici en page 48)


----------



## Franz59 (16 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
En cherchant un peu...
https://www.alis.fr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=91
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Original-Fi...od-616-0328-/391943492214?hash=item5b41a71276
https://www.conecticplus.com/cable-en-y-dock-vers-usb2-0-firewire-pour-ipod.html
https://www.pearl.fr/article/KT6685/chargeur-dock-fast-charge-1-2-a-retractable


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> En cherchant un peu...
> https://www.alis.fr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=91
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Original-Fi...od-616-0328-/391943492214?hash=item5b41a71276
> ...



Hehe, merci !
Pour le 1) et le 2), c'est bien ce chargeur. Par contre, je les trouve assez cher (et je n'en ai pas besoin en neuf). D’où ma demande pour en trouver un moins cher. J'ai deja un chargeur, donc c'est pour l’itinérance.
Cela dit, ce matin, j'ai trouve quelques offres interessantes, je vais regarder ca 

Pour 3), j'aimerai le câble d'origine (idem, sur eBay, c’était assez cher pour ce que c'est, même si un peu plus rare).

Pour le 4), je ne pense pas que ça charge. Il faut absolument que ce soit charge par les prises FW (et non USB).
C'est pour cette raison que j'ai acheté hier un chargeur Griffin FW pour la voiture (11 E)


----------

